# Ampoule ne marche pas si pas connectée à la même AirPort Express que le HomePod



## ineedsomebodyhelp (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté une ampoule Meross compatible Homekit.
Dans mon salon j'ai : une AirPort Express et deux HomePod. Quand je configure l'ampoule dans cette pièce tout fonctionne.

Dans mon bureau, j'ai une autre AirPort Express (même SSID, même mot de passe que la première, avec 2,4 et GHZ également). Mais : impossible de configurer l'ampoule dans le bureau. J'ai essayé de configurer l'ampoule dans le salon puis de la mettre dans le bureau mais l'ampoule est alors introuvable.

Il me semble donc que je suis censé être connecté à la même borne AirPort que les HomePod et/ou être à proximité du HomePod.

Quelqu'un serait-il en mesure de m'aider sur ce point ? Merci d'avance !!


----------



## ericse (8 Mars 2021)

Bonjour,
Il faut que tes bornes AirPort Express soient toutes configurées en mode "pont" sinon elles isolent leur réseau des autres.


----------



## ineedsomebodyhelp (11 Mars 2021)

Bonjour Éric,

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.
Justement mes deux Airport Express sont déjà en mode pont chacune directement reliées à la box en Ethernet.

Aurais-tu une autre idée ?

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## ericse (11 Mars 2021)

ineedsomebodyhelp a dit:


> Bonjour Éric,
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.
> Justement mes deux Airport Express sont déjà en mode pont chacune directement reliées à la box en Ethernet.
> ...



Après il faut que tu listes les adresses IP de chaque périphérique pour vérifier si ils sont bien dans le même réseau


----------



## ineedsomebodyhelp (11 Mars 2021)

Que je les liste à quel niveau, au niveau de la box ou au niveau des Airport Express ?
Les deux Airport Express sont connectées en Ethernet à la même box.


----------



## ericse (11 Mars 2021)

ineedsomebodyhelp a dit:


> Que je les liste à quel niveau, au niveau de la box ou au niveau des Airport Express ?
> Les deux Airport Express sont connectées en Ethernet à la même box.


Normalement au niveau de la Box, ou bien sur l'application de gestion de tes ampoules


----------



## ineedsomebodyhelp (11 Mars 2021)

oui ça semble être le cas. Leur IP locale commence par 192.168.1.x quelque soit la borne airport à laquelle ils sont connectés.


----------



## ericse (11 Mars 2021)

ineedsomebodyhelp a dit:


> oui ça semble être le cas. Leur IP locale commence par 192.168.1.x quelque soit la borne airport à laquelle ils sont connectés.


Alors c'est que les ampoules n'utilisent pas TCP/IP pour communiquer avec l'outil d'admin. 
Mais à par pour la configuration, est-ce que ça t'empêche de les utiliser ?


----------



## ineedsomebodyhelp (12 Mars 2021)

Oui ça m'empêche de les utiliser car je ne peux pas avoir l'ampoule fonctionnelle dans mon bureau…


----------



## ericse (12 Mars 2021)

ineedsomebodyhelp a dit:


> Oui ça m'empêche de les utiliser car je ne peux pas avoir l'ampoule fonctionnelle dans mon bureau…


J'ai posé la question parce que celles que j'utilisent sont pilotables même quand je suis en dehors de chez moi, donc ce n'est pas un pont qui va les gêner (sauf pour la configuration initiale ou je dois être à coté). Mais si les tiennes fonctionnent différemment, je ne connais pas.


----------



## ineedsomebodyhelp (15 Mars 2021)

Un grand merci Éric pour ton aide… 
Je  ne suis pas doué , je de viens de trouver, l'une de mes deux bornes Airport avait encore du filtrage par adresse MAC… Mes appareils existants étaient enregistrés sauf les HomePod et l'ampoule…

Problème résolu.


----------

